# Beretta Neos Slide?



## Hvymtlc5 (Dec 1, 2011)

New to forum -- Just purchased a new Beretta Neos. Wife has a hard time releasing the slide. Release lever is very hard (even for me) to push down unless you use both hands to manipulate....is there a fix?


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Does the take down wheel move easily or is it possibly binding the button??


New guns can sometimes be a bear to get that takedown wheel to move.

AFS


----------



## Hvymtlc5 (Dec 1, 2011)

Maybe we're talking about two different things..I'm referencing the little lever on the left side that is used to release the slide after cocking the gun.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

that's the slide release.
Is it hard to put down if there's a magazine in the gun?
or at any time?
No matter what it shouldn't be that tight.

Cycle the gun so that slide locks back and keep releasing the slide. It should loosen up pretty quickly after that.

But a direct answer is NO it shouldn't be that tight

AFS


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

why ever push down on the slide release button
instead - rack the slide with your hand
i read once that you should never push down on the button but preferred method is racking the slide


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I was once lectured by a "real smart gun owner" that the lever is a slide stop.....not a slide release. To call it such was folly on my part and opened me to a half hour of ridicule. At the end of the tirate the well educated and obviously all knowing gun owner asked me if I got my *clips* for my CZ OEM or if they were aftermarket. I shook my head and said Mec Gar......good day.

Is your wifes hands strong enough to grip the slide from the rear and rack it that way? That might work great if so.

RCG


----------



## Hvymtlc5 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll admit I had to read up on racking the slide...will that work on a Neos where the top of the gun is stationary..slide is in the center of the weapon?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> I was once lectured by a "real smart gun owner" that the lever is a slide stop.....not a slide release. To call it such was folly on my part and opened me to a half hour of ridicule. At the end of the tirate the well educated and obviously all knowing gun owner asked me if I got my *clips* for my CZ OEM or if they were aftermarket. I shook my head and said Mec Gar......good day.
> 
> Is your wifes hands strong enough to grip the slide from the rear and rack it that way? That might work great if so.
> 
> RCG


if the lever is not a slide release, why is there even a place for one of your digits to manipulate the lever?


----------



## aulli17 (Jan 22, 2012)

*slide*

When i bought mine at Gander Mountain I noticed some guns had a much tigther/harder to move slide than others. Not sure if the tolerances were a bit loose but also make sure to completely field strip your gun and lube it up. I noticed that loosened mine up right away.
On a side note, anyone have an easy way to clean out the misc grit/gunpowder down in the trigger after shooting all day? It feels real gritty...I read that the trigger feels gritty and there is a fix but but the looks of it on my gun, its from the black dust from shooting.


----------

